# Ipod touch : album en double



## bapum (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Sur mon ipod touch, j'ai un album qui apparait en double par contre sur itunes il apparait une seule fois (dans la bibliothèque et dans la liste musique de l'ipod).

D'où peut venir le problème et comment le résoudre.

Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## Pooki (2 Novembre 2009)

J'ai eu le même soucis sur mon iPhone. En retagant l'album un maximum, celui ci s'est retiré.


----------



## bapum (3 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Que veux tu dire par  "En retagant l'album un maximum"?


----------



## Pooki (3 Novembre 2009)

En remettant le nom d'artiste, le nom de l'album, la date, etc etc


----------



## bapum (3 Novembre 2009)

C'est ok, j'ai fait des corrections dans les informations et maintenant je l'ai plus qu'un seul album.

Merci à vous 2 pour votre aide


----------



## Pooki (3 Novembre 2009)

Je ne suis qu'une seule personne !!!


----------



## bapum (3 Novembre 2009)

Excuses moi je ne sais pas où j'ai vu 2 personnes.

Merci à toi pour ton aide


----------

